# Klipsch Promedia 2.1 speakers



## dave1701 (May 7, 2011)

I just bought some Klipsch Promedia 2.1 speakers and sub woofer.  I turn my computer off every night and don't always use it everyday.  Usually, but not always.  My question is: Should I unplug my speakers every night, or just leave them getting power always.  Does leaving them plugged in wear on anything other than the "on" led.  Is it worth the effort and wear on the plug to unplug the speakers when I turn the computer off?  Sorry if you think this is a stupid question, I'm just kinda OCD about things like this.

Question #2 

Will I notice any difference in sound cards with these speakers?  I have realek HD audio on my Mobo, which is what I was using.  Is it worth getting a sound card for these speakers?


----------



## ChrisUlrich (May 7, 2011)

I bought a sound card a few years ago and will never go back to on board audio.

I would unplug the speakers just to turn them off.  But there should be a switch somewhere (possibly on the sub woofer).


----------



## dave1701 (May 7, 2011)

Are these speakers good enough to notice a difference?  I really used up all my money on the speakers, is there a cheap sound card that I'd notice a difference with?


----------



## Nanobyte (May 7, 2011)

Have you tried turning the speakers off with the remote?  Presumably if you do that the main circuit will be off - the remote circuit may still be energized for turning on next time.  I saw a spec that showed an On/Off switch.  If hardwired, that may be integrated into the volume control.


----------



## diduknowthat (May 17, 2011)

dave1701 said:


> Are these speakers good enough to notice a difference?  I really used up all my money on the speakers, is there a cheap sound card that I'd notice a difference with?



The Klipsch Promedia 2.1 speakers is actually one of the best 2.1 setups for the money. However, cheap soundcards will not make much of a difference. I would recommend the Xonar DS as the cheapest sound card you should buy.


----------

